# Chemex filters



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

Had a panic this morning when I realised that my chemex filters were nearly all used!!!!

where is the cheapest place to order these online? I have been looking all morning but postage rates varying between £4 and £6 put me off certain retailers.

i need the 6 to 8 cup size ones.

cheers

david


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Suppliers seem to run out - bought four boxes from HasBean recently - makes postage more reasonable.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I usually order them from HasBean too, order some coffee at same time so the postage works out better value


----------

